# Unsafe Drinking Water



## Selkie (Sep 25, 2009)

This story link is for the benefit of those boisterous voices on "Discuss Cooking" who keep nay-saying about the need to filter tap water. And here is a story just released today:

AP IMPACT: School drinking water contains toxins - Yahoo! News


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 25, 2009)

Selkie said:


> This story link is for the benefit of those boisterous voices on "Discuss Cooking" who keep nay-saying about the need to filter tap water. And here is a story just released today:
> 
> AP IMPACT: School drinking water contains toxins - Yahoo! News




This has nothing to do with filtering tap water.  Some contaminants can't be filtered out.

The real issue is that municipalities are not testing drinking water as they should.  Our community tests drinking water from the town's wells on a regular basis are publishes regular reports of the results.


----------



## chefkathleen (Sep 25, 2009)

They publish those results where I live as well. It comes in the water bill. LOL


----------

